# OMG PLEASE HELP - updated 5/22 (pg4)



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i just looked in my rat cage and my naked rat picasso has some horrific injury to her foot. her right front arm is swollen up to the wrist and then her paw is bloody. you can see the tendons in her foot and maybe bone?! i think she chewed the skin off and FINGERTIPS ARE MISSING. it is dried bloody and she is not using it at all. it's crumpled up underneath her, she's carrying it funny. what might have happened?

it's nearly midnight, i can't do anything now, and i don't have a local small animal vet that i know of. the colorado state vet hospital is close, i might try there in the morning. i don't know if the foot is hurting her but i don't see how it can't be. she's pretty much ignoring it. WHAT CAN I DO UNTIL THE MORNING, i will take her somewhere asap, but i need to know what to do for the night.

someone please help, i am at a total loss. picasso is my heart rat.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

The ONLY thing you can do is make sure she dosn't harm herself anymore. And MAKe SURE there is no bleeding and as best as you can keep the wound clean EXSPECIALLY if you can see bone. As for pain I'm at a loss

My biggest concern would be blood loss


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

it's not bleeding, thank goodness. i am on hold with the veterinary teaching hospital right now. they said their exotics person is out right now so just bandage it and keep it clean.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

if you can get away with it bandage it to her body of corse doing your best to make sure she can't pee on it. that way she won't be swining it around and chewing on it


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

looks like it will probably have to be amputated, i will call around in the morning for places that can do it and for how much. i got some pics, let me try to upload them and you can see.

EDIT: ah nevermind, my comp is shut down due to virus and my roommate's comp that i am borrowing doesn't have the right equipment to load my pics. please pray for picasso.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

I'm so sorry about your baby, any idea what happened.

okay what I read so far surgests putting her alone in like an aquarium like setting with lots of bedding for the pee. To keep her warm since injuries will sap that out of her. And since she's not bleeding alot of this doesn't apply cept that end


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

she just learned how to "monkey bar" across the top of the cage, i can only assume that she somehow got her foot stuck up there? but all the bar spacing is like 15/16 of an inch, and i see blood nowhere. she has scratches all over her face tho, like a fight with mozart, but i can't see it ever getting that bad...

EDIT: i don't even keep bedding anymore, but i put her in a small (tiny, really) carrier tank with several large strips of fleece.

she keeps trying to clean her face with her mangled foot...


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

I hope she's ok! Please keep us updated. Sending lots of kisses and warm thoughts.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

That should work to keep her warm. I'm wishing you all the luck. Poor girl

Edit: If she keeps using it bandage it up really well so it's huge but not to tight you don't want to cut off circluation and ruin any chance of recovery. There is no such thing as to much bandaging


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

i am a horrible mother and the only tape i had was like, athletic tape, which didn't stick too well, so on top of that i covered her in electrical tape. i found a clinic that opens at 7, we'll be calling them. i'm going to get a sleepless night's rest and i'll update you all tmrw. please send us your love, i am already a little calmer, but this is all very scary...


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

Good luck for your baby, I'm sure she will be fine poor little munchkin


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

I hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

OnlyOno I'm sorry! I hate when things like this happen, talk about feeling useless, right?

Let us know how things go.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

Oh, poor rattie!! I'm so sorry! Good luck!


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

oh my goodness that's terrible! best wishes for her. keep us updated on how she is


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

good luck ono! will be checking this at work to see how you guys are doing


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

Oh no, the poor thing!
If something like that ever happened to my Delilah,
I'm not sure what I would do...you both are in my thoughts!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

that's just weird. Poor Picasso.

Hugs to her and hope you can find a good vet soon to take care of her. I'm sad she will probably have to have it amputated. She's a strong girl though and I'm confident she will make it through and be able to compensate.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

this comp i am borrowing from my boyfriend sucks but i will try to update here.

took picasso into a vet at about 7:45 this morning, after she spent all night with the foot bandaged to her body with a tiny dab of neosporin + pain relief on it. docs agreed that amputation is probably the best bet, so i assume that they will remove the shoulderblade and all because that is the easiest and least painful way. my tiny girl only weighed in at 245 grams today, and she'll be lighter this evening!  as of just a few minutes ago, they have her surgery planned for early afternoon, but they have started her on pain meds. going to cost me my own arm and leg at about $500.  i have the money but i was planning on putting it down as a deposit on a new place, so i had to apply for care credit, which i got, phew, surprising since i have zero credit. 

i finally got some pics up on photobucket so here they are.
here is the foot, the two outer fingers are gone. you can see tendon and bone and what little flesh there is left on her two remaining fingers.









it's strange how her arm is fine right up to her wrist, besides that swelling in her arm.









and here is how she spent the night, wrapped up with some athletic and electrical tape... (that cream cheese lid was my only saving grace)









just as i was on my way out, my normally super spunky picasso was trying to curl up in a ball and sleep, which really worried me because she is usually so energetic. i hope that she was simply pooped from all that she's been thru...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*

Poor Picasso! That is such a strange injury .. I wonder what caused her to mutilate herself so badly?

Can you deglove hands like you can tails? That's what it looks like. As if her hand's been caught and she's pulled and when she pulled .. pop. =/

All our fingers and toes over here are crossed for her! I hope things turn out ok and she gets back to her receipt stashing ways in no time\X/


----------



## Zhuria (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

WOW, that is like something out of a horror movie! Seriously though, I'm also crossing my fingers for your girl. Amputations aren't really bad surgeries, right? She'll just need to get used to being on three legs, but I bet she'll do fine. Good luck, good luck, good luck! My recently-recovered Missy-rat also wishes your girl luck. <3


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP IMMEDIATELY*



Ration1802 said:


> Can you deglove hands like you can tails? That's what it looks like.


Yup. It's just, uh, harder.  

Jesus, OnlyOno, that is really bad. If I were you, I'd be examining my cage with a freaking magnifying glass. Whatever happened, it definitely wasn't a scuffle between rats, and she didn't do it to herself. Her hand _had_ to have been caught on something slightly above the wrist where the injury begins and she had to flay herself to get loose.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

i see no blood or skin anywhere in the cage, that's why i'm so concerned. i have no idea what happened. the doc said it looked like a degloving as well. picasso was picking and chewing at it for a while, but i'm pretty sure that's from pain. i don't know what to do, their cage looks safe...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

If I were you, I would go over that cage to just check. How long have they been in there? I mean, these flukish things do happen every now and again, and it's not a very nice experience for anyone involved .. but things like THIS rarely happen twice. Or is that too optimistic-a viewpoint?

I wouldn't even bother looking for skin. Ivy degloved quite a bit of her tail and we never found the skin - no idea where it went (and I don't like to think about what she could have done with it =/) but things like that do seem to disappear into thin air


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

they've been in that cage for a few months now (i posted about it when i first set it up, it's a martin's cat playpen or something). there are of course, a few places where hands and such can get stuck, but it's a wire cage. what other options do i have? i was planning on getting some more hardware cloth from lowe's this afternoon and covering the whole thing anyway, would that help? there will always be gaps like where the hinge doors come together, and where each section of the cage folds or snaps together...

i'm so worried that something like this can happen again. picasso means the whole world to me. i don't even have $500 lying around, but i will pull it together for my baby.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

I honestly don't know how to advise .. but if it's been months without incident, maybe it's just one of those things? It may not have been wire - she could probably catch her hand on almost anything if she wanted to.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

I had a cage once where tails and toes would mysteriously turn up purple or bloody. I never found the cause, but I definitely got a new cage. Hardware cloth is an option, but as someone who's done it, it's a PAIN! Especially if you don't have wire cutters. Even then, your hand cramps, you never find all the tiny little pieces that go zooming off, and it's a lot more expensive than you think. Not the cloth itself, the freaking five bags of zip-ties you have to use!

Anyway, I doubt covering in hardware cloth would help. I'd concentrate on looking at corners, where ramps join the cage floor, hinges, etc. See if anything pinches. If it does, you can always use a zip-tie to close the gap a little.

You probably won't find the skin. Either she or her roomies ate it. Typical prey animal cover up act.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

Oh, Ono... <<Hugs>> for you both.

Zip ties? We used metal... clip things, I don't know what they're called, but they're c-shaped, and you squeeze them together with special-made pliers. I think we got them at the feed and tack store. Anyway, they weren't expensive, and once you have the tool, you can make many cages. 

Only trouble with hardware cloth is the nasty little points left sticking out where you've cut it... It's pretty tough to get them completely gone unless you grind them down. Maybe with a Dremel tool?

Good luck with her. That must have been scary and awful. I hope your little girl recovers quickly and fully, and will indeed be praying.

-Mary


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*



Marysmuse said:


> We used metal... clip things, I don't know what they're called, but they're c-shaped, and you squeeze them together with special-made pliers. I think we got them at the feed and tack store. Anyway, they weren't expensive, and once you have the tool, you can make many cages.


Heh, the reason I use zip-ties is because in the rat world c-rings (the things you're talking about) are famous for being nasty little buggers to work with. They rust, they collect urine and begin to smell, and they're a pain in the butt to remove once they're on.



> Only trouble with hardware cloth is the nasty little points left sticking out where you've cut it... It's pretty tough to get them completely gone unless you grind them down. Maybe with a Dremel tool?


Yes! I hate the poky bits.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*



JulesMichy said:


> Marysmuse said:
> 
> 
> > We used metal... clip things, I don't know what they're called, but they're c-shaped, and you squeeze them together with special-made pliers. I think we got them at the feed and tack store. Anyway, they weren't expensive, and once you have the tool, you can make many cages.
> ...


Yeah, I have to agree with that. I can NEVER get the c-rings on my Martin's completely clear of dirt, hair, and pee, but I try my best.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

Hunh... I've never had trouble with them. To take them apart, you just grasp one side with the needle-nose pliers and peel it back. Even if they're tightly applied, you can usually pull them open enough to get them off.

Yeah, I could see them collecting dust, urine, etc. I've mostly used them on plastic-coated wire for sugar glider cages. Rats are pretty explore-y, though, moreso than gliders, so they might try chewing them, etc.

Have you made your own cage? Any ideas for removing the pokey bits?

Ono, how's your baby? I hope all's well on your end of the wires.

-Mary


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

Good lord that wound is AWFUL. It looks like a rat-paw version of when I degloved the end of my Gerbil's tail by mistake. [I was little and pretty much being retarded.] Except worse! I hope everything goes well for you and Picasso <33 Best wishes from me and the girls [and Dante, too!].


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

Hope she did well. That's a very good price for an amputation surgery. Around here such a surgery would cost in the thousands.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*



Marysmuse said:


> Have you made your own cage? Any ideas for removing the pokey bits?


No, but I covered a ferret cage with too-wide bar spacing with hardware cloth once because I had nothing else for a hospital cage. And nope, I have no idea how to remove them.

OnlyOno, let us know how she did. I'm actually very curious to know how well a rat does with a leg amputation.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

Make sure to update us when she gets home and settled after surgery.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

Oh my goodness! Poor Picasso! That is the weirdest wound I've ever seen! 

You don't happen to have any acid or something lying around, do you? No? No, I didn't think so... It almost looks to me like it's been dipped in acid, because of how clean that line is. Wow. Poor dear, I'm so sorry.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

I use twisty ties wit out the plastic on places in which I think they just might get at.

And hey no bad using electrical tape. At LEAST you knew to use electrical tape. I used Duck tape for a bandage on an animal before... ...

Good luck, and yeah that looks ansty. ANY PLACE I mean ANY PLACE you think a paw might get stuck use a zip or twist tie and make sure they can't get thre paw in there. Use your pinky see if you can stick it in there, if you can they can get stuck.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

Oh sweet Jesus. 

Love, let me know when everything is alright, I'm going to pray and pray for you two. 

I'm horrified. I can't even imagine seeing that on one of mine. I had one of my fingers "de-gloved" by a car door when I was a kid, and it was sort of hanging. Thats what my finger looked like. They Graft it and reconnected what they could, It's not fully functioning anymore but it's there, it sits sort of sideways...

I know it's not as bad as her whole hand but I can guess what she's going through. It's...Frightful...


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

oh my that looks so painful  

let us know how she goes in her surgury, best wishes and prayers for her


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

Oh, hon, I'm *soo* sorry you and Picasso are having to deal with this! I can't even imagine! But you are such a good ratty mom, and I know she loves you.  Rats are such resilient little fuzzballs, but we will definitely be keeping the two of you in our thoughts and prayers.

Good luck with her surgery, and please keep us updated on how she does! 

xo


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

UPDATE: picasso went in for her surgery around 4:30 or so i think, i got the call around 6 pm that she was out of surgery, which went smoothly, that she was up and drinking water. another hour or so after that i got another call that she was eating and now settled in her home for the night. one of the techs took her home for tonight at no extra charge. they will call me tmrw and i can go pick her up. i will post more as i know more.

thank you all so much for the wonderful support, i know that picasso felt it and i know that i do too. my boy is being really supportive and even gave me his piggy bank (new motorcycle jacket fund) to add to mine (newi puppy fund) so we got about $120 from those among some other things that i have managed to scrounge up in the last few hours. a friend of mine (the one who recommended raintree in the first place) left me a wonderful small wire cage for picasso to recover in, full of soft bedding and dried fruit treats. thanks again, bruxes from all of us.


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: OMFG PLEASE HELP - updated noon 5/21*

glad to hear it went smoothly. she'll be up and about getting used to it very soon hopefully.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG PLEASE HELP - updated 5/21 PM*

Phew! Glad to hear it went alright.

Send my love and skritches to the brave little girl


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG PLEASE HELP - updated 5/21 PM*

I'm glad she made it through well...poor Picasso...

I would still go over her cage with the finest tooth "comb"...there _has_ to be something. When Goli had his minor freak accident in the bathroom (years of rats never a problem) I have now shut the door when they are out. 

Kisses to the brave girl!


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: OMG PLEASE HELP - updated 5/21 PM*

Sorry I just came across this thread. Ono Iam so sorry this happened to your baby girl. But I see she pulled through surgury with flying colors. Yay!!! Sending our love and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: OMG PLEASE HELP - updated 5/21 PM*

UPDATE: picasso is home from the vet and she is doing awesome.

they took her tiny arm off at the elbow, it seems, and used stainless steel "staples" (looks more like steel thread, but i suppose that they are staples). she also has a tiny elizabethan collar on = adorable. she has 7 days of baytril/enrofloxacin and 4 days of metacam to take home. she is eating plenty (also lots of treats like dried fruit, tiny cookies, veggies, and crackers, lol) and drinking just fine. she has to wear the collar for 14 days and be separated from her sisters, and then we go back to get the staples removed and we're done! total cost = $408, not too shabby, i know that the same surgery i got to assist on a large dog was several thousand.

here are some pics of her!


















and her collar:









i can't even tell you how relieved i am to have her home. i spent the last two days with my stomach in a knot, but now we are on the home stretch and i am so thankful. thanks again to all the warm wishes!

EDIT: i forgot to add that for the first time ever, picasso boggled today on the car ride home. i don't know if she was just happy to see me, or if she knew that her foot was better (in a sense), or if she just boggled to see what the fuss was all about, but i teared up on the drive (scary because we are on a tornado watch and the weather was terrible). <333


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

AAAWWWW what a sweet little baby and such a happy ending. Here's to hoping she makes a full recovery with no problems. Keep us updated!

Now you have a nekkid rat with only three legs. You'll be the talk of the town! ^_^


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

She looks great! I'm so happy that she's home and that she's adapting well enough to her new tripod status 

I've known some of mine to boggle in pain =/ but I hope that she was boggling for good reasons and not bad ones.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have seen pain/stress bruxxing but boggling is usually happiness.

She looks amazing! Your vet used stainless steel sutures instead of staples which should work nicely 

Give her a kiss for me!!!


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

Bless her heart. I'm so glad to hear that she is doing well. 

I'm not expert with rats & I hope this doesn't sound like a stupid question but is she going to have a hard time eating now?


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Aw, bless her heart...so sorry you had to go through that!! It did look just like a de-gloving, which is so weird. When our rat Thief's tail tip was de-gloved, Brad and I just stood there with our mouths open and pretty much just freaked out for 10 minutes. You kept your head really well, and I think you did a fantastic job making due with the supplies you had available. Looks like the vet did well too. Good job, and I wish Picasso a speedy recovery!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

SO glad to hear it went well, what a trooper she is! Sending lots of kisses!


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 6, 2008)

Wow! It looks likes the two of you have been through a lot the past couple of days. I'm glad to hear you both are doing better.

Sending warm and fuzzy thoughts to you and your fuzz-less baby!


----------



## Zhuria (Oct 28, 2007)

Holy crap, she looks like a million bucks! And on the topic of bucks, 400$ is not bad at all, especially since you were expecting 500$ (don't you just love when vets give high estimates? ;D)

Wishing her a great recovery, and give her lots of kisses from me. I must admit hairless rats are not my thing but she's ADORABLE. <333!


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> I have seen pain/stress bruxxing but boggling is usually happiness.


Really? Mine always stress boggle in the car because they absolutely _hate_ car rides. But I imagine in Picasso's case, it was happiness over seeing Mom and not being in pain anymore.

She looks fantastic, OnlyOno. I'm so pleased she's doing so well. Is she on any special, soft diet for the time being? I imagine it'll take her awhile to figure out how to navigate the harder foods like pasta.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, this story is so amazing! I'm so glad she's doing well!

I imagine she could hold foods with one paw...?


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

How crazy!!


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Glad to see her home! Congrats on a happy ending!

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## rattyratlupin (Apr 17, 2008)

aww.that poor little thing! bless her tiny little rattie heart! i'm so glad she's okay now. she's too cute!


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

awww she's adorable, so glad she's done well and everything seems to be going good. best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

your picasso looks so much like my sweetipie that every time i was looking and playing with her yesterday i kept remembering your story. when i was still half asleep this morning i looked in the cage and sweetipie was sleeping kinda funny that it looked like she was missing one leg. i had to do a double check (i woke up fast after that! :lol: ). 

i'm so glad that picasso is doing so well. rats are so adaptable and resilent i'm sure she'll adapt to her 3 legged stature without much problem. please keep us updated on her progress. and give her a yogie or two from everyone here and her look-a-like!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

small update: picasso is doing so well, i am so surprised! she begs to be let out of the cage (she is a little fussy about the meds, but with her collar on, she can't escape!  ). she does just fine with her regular food as long as she's not wearing the collar. otherwise she just has to smash it to the ground with her face to get the noodle to stay still.  she runs and jumps around just fine, although it looks more like constant popcorning because she uses both back feet at the same time.

i just want to take her everywhere, but now what kind of harness do i get her...? lol.

mozart, on the other hand, is going crazy being all alone in the jumbo cage without picasso. she hasn't stopped chewing on cage bars since picasso came home.  i'll be doing the cage inspection and bar covering today so that rousseau can at least join poor deranged momo.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

i'm so gald she is o.k


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear how well she's doing!!!  

This sounds so weird...and it's so sad how this all had to happen...but honestly, only having 3 legs makes her seriously the most adorable rat I think I've ever seen..


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

And you know what I was thinking? Her name fits her even more now.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

CeilingofStars said:


> And you know what I was thinking? Her name fits her even more now.


I thought her accident fits the term "degloving" better than any I've ever heard of.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah seriously haha.

Awww poor little thing!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Aw, I am so glad that all this went okay. Picasso is possibly one of the most adorable rats I have ever seen. It's so good that she has an awesome mom to take care of her.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww! I'm glad to see that things worked out well for her. She's so lucky to have you.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

So glad Picasso is doing well. I'm curious on how she is eating now.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

little update: it's been almost a week since her surgery, and picasso is doing incredibly well. her scabs are already almost gone, or will be within the next few days. her stitches will be out next week (ridiculously fast!) and she can go back to playing with her sisters. she does amazingly well with only one arm, and was even back to trying to steal receipts and notes to myself!  she holds stuff with her remaining one hand, and has to clean the one side of her face with her back foot, but she has stayed at a healthy weight and is pretty clean. today i gave her some bread and olive oil since her skin is drying out a little due to lack of grooming, and she can probably stand to put on a few grams, but she looks awesome (i wish my camera hadn't run out of batteries!).  she still eats her regular diet of lab blocks, noodles, and cereals, and even climbs around on the sides of her hospital cage. it's like nothing ever happened!  i'll post a new thread when i get some good pics of her post-recovery, etc. <333 thanks for all your support!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ahhh that's great! I love how well they adapt!

How well is she cleaning that one side of her face where her paw is missing? The one thing I would worry most about is her not being able to clean it enough and eye infections and ear infections may be an issue. But you say she can get her back leg up there? Lol sounds like balance isn't her problem!


----------



## kira (May 25, 2008)

thats awful! i hope she will be ok. i think it would be best to keep her by herself. you don't know if the other rat did it but whatever way it went she is very likely to get bullied because of her poorly arm. she will be one very pamered rat when she gets back!


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

That was absolutely horrific, did you ever find the cause?


----------

